# Possible Southern Minnesota Comp



## PBCubing (Feb 6, 2015)

I was just wondering if anyone would come to a comp in southern MN. Comments are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TorbinRoux (Feb 6, 2015)

Definitely! I live in southern wisconsin and there's only been one comp in my area. I'd surely go.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 6, 2015)

Given the history of competitions in Minnesota, I don't think competitor interest is any worry. You should really speak to a local delegate if you're seriously considering hosting a competition, this thread really isn't doing you much.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes! Yes! I would definitely go! What events would you have?


----------



## PBCubing (Feb 7, 2015)

thank you for the responses. any suggestions for events?

Most likely 2x2, 3x3, 4x4 and Pyraminx, but does anyone have any preferences?
How about dates?


----------



## Memphis3000 (Feb 8, 2015)

Skewb, and possibly bigger cubes(6x6,7x7), because you might have a lot of time with few events. If you don't want to have that many events, you might be able to squeeze FMC in there. As for dates, maybe early june, late may, somewhere early summer like that would be my preference.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 8, 2015)

Just so you know, there are already plans for competitions in Minneapolis on April 4th, and May 9th. 

Source: I helped plan them and I'm delegating one of them.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Feb 9, 2015)

Unfortunately southern Minnesota might be a little far for me. :/ Approximate location?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 9, 2015)

PBCubing said:


> I was just wondering if anyone would come to a comp in southern MN. Comments are appreciated. Thanks!



who the hell are you?


----------



## nalralz (Feb 9, 2015)

I would do it in a heart beat!!! Please add 5x5 and 3x3 BLD!!!


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 9, 2015)

TheDubDubJr said:


> who the hell are you?



Judging by the picture, I'd say he's Walker Welch. Who the hell are you?


----------



## Mikel (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd probably come as long as bojangles was involved.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Feb 10, 2015)

Bld and Mbld please if possible


----------



## kcl (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd suggest having 2x2-4x4, skewb, clock, blind?


----------



## PBCubing (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorry for the confusion everyone. I am just a random Minnesota cuber and I will change my picture soon


----------



## Mikel (Feb 21, 2015)

PBCubing said:


> Sorry for the confusion everyone. I am just a random Minnesota cuber and I will change my picture soon



If you are a random cuber then there should be an equally likely chance that you are Walker Welch compared to any other cuber residing in the land of 10,000 lakes.


----------

